

Multiple var statements in JavaScript, not superfluous (2012) - kristiandupont
http://benalman.com/news/2012/05/multiple-var-statements-javascript/?view=article

======
MichaelCrawford
I do not - presently - write much JS, but I do write a great deal of C and
C++. I always put variable declarations on their own line, so it's easier to
cut and paste them to somewhere else.

